# The BEST chainsaw helmet is???????



## grass disaster (Jan 3, 2013)

the one that gets worn! duh


no serious.

i have the new saw, chaps, and a broken helmet(got as a gift not long ago)

my 3m peltors are going back for a broken muff clamp. i'm in the market for something better quality.


i saw this one and it looks pretty nice> dude looks pretty bad as too.


----------



## paccity (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Jan 3, 2013)

All of my wood is laying on the ground so I just go with safety glasses and ear muffs. 

I bought myself a Stihl helmet 3 years ago and I've worn it maybe 5 times.


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 3, 2013)

I wear the Stihl helmet combo with face shield and muffs. Took a little getting used to just due to the extra weight on my head, I have a bad neck. I really like the face shield when I am bumping knots or need to make a cut that spits the chips at my face. Muffs are so so, they just don't fit to the ears quite as well being attached to the helmet but I use foam earplugs as well so no biggie there.


----------



## grass disaster (Jan 3, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> All of my wood is laying on the ground so I just go with safety glasses and ear muffs.
> 
> I bought myself a Stihl helmet 3 years ago and I've worn it maybe 5 times.



i'm kind of with you on this. trouble is when my dad asks where my helmet is. i'll have to tell him nice gift but i returned it.

i almost prefer to wear my sunglasses and i'm more a fan of the soft earplugs.

i wear plugs almost daily and sometimes dont like muffs because they create an air gap and i cant stand that if they dont seal correctly.

also in winter i'd rather have my stalking cap on.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't like the combo hats. I usually wear a fiber metal lineman hat a lot like the one paccity posted. I do have some old aluminum hats I got from ebay that are nice and light.


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 3, 2013)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> All of my wood is laying on the ground so I just go with safety glasses and ear muffs.
> 
> I bought myself a Stihl helmet 3 years ago and I've worn it maybe 5 times.




My dad was cutting some smallish logs on the ground years ago, caught some hidden chicken wire with the tip of the saw. Kicked back on him, slashed his face and neck to the tune of 60+ stitches, helmet with a face shield would have mitigated most of that. My step mother being an EMT was pretty much all that saved his life that time.


----------



## Foxfire (Jan 3, 2013)

stihlrookie said:


> My dad was cutting some smallish logs on the ground years ago, caught some hidden chicken wire with the tip of the saw. Kicked back on him, slashed his face and neck to the tune of 60+ stitches, helmet with a face shield would have mitigated most of that. My step mother being an EMT was pretty much all that saved his life that time.



I liked my cheapo Husq combo helmet before but I love it now. You guys are lucky to have your step mom...


----------



## CTYank (Jan 3, 2013)

Yup, really like the Husqy combo. Much prefer the plastic muff linkage to the wire type. I can break the wire ones in minutes, unintentionally of course.

I find that even in winter, I have to wear a bandana under the helmet's band, to deal with sweat. That gets chilly real quick when you take off the helmet in winter; so does the helmet- real wake-up when you put it back on. :msp_smile:


----------



## slowp (Jan 3, 2013)

The tin ones.

View attachment 271353


----------



## Foxfire (Jan 3, 2013)

CTYank said:


> Yup, really like the Husqy combo. Much prefer the plastic muff linkage to the wire type. I can break the wire ones in minutes, unintentionally of course.
> 
> I find that even in winter, I have to wear a bandana under the helmet's band, to deal with sweat. That gets chilly real quick when you take off the helmet in winter; so does the helmet- real wake-up when you put it back on. :msp_smile:



What I like is when you snap the ear muffs down on to your ears and the cold sweat just sprays all over the side of your head. None the less I've got a huge head and this thing fits very well and the muffs sit on my ears nicely, it's about as comfortable as safety can be.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Jan 3, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I don't like the combo hats. I usually wear a fiber metal lineman hat a lot like the one paccity posted. I do have some old aluminum hats I got from ebay that are nice and light.



Yea I'm with you. I'm not much on the combo hats with all the gadgets and such.

I wear a plain-jabe Skullbucket. It's a really comfortable hat. Can't even feel it on your head. That, a pair of Stihl safety shades and a pair of earplugs and I'm good. 

Here's a pic of it. It's about like what Paccity posted. It's still pretty new here.


----------



## paccity (Jan 3, 2013)

Anthony_Va. said:


> Yea I'm with you. I'm not much on the combo hats with all the gadgets and such.
> 
> I wear a plain-jabe Skullbucket. It's a really comfortable hat. Can't even feel it on your head. That, a pair of Stihl safety shades and a pair of earplugs and I'm good.
> 
> Here's a pic of it. It's about like what Paccity posted. It's still pretty new here.



they work. but mine is a macdonald.:msp_smile:


----------



## Buffhunter (Jan 3, 2013)

I got the same helmet muff combo you posted in your thread starter..... and love it but i got my dad the stihl helmet muff combo and i think his is better quality..... but i wear mine every time i cut.... i would rather be safe then sorry!!!!!!


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 3, 2013)

I have been using a Husqvarna helmet for 2 years, it is nice to use in the woods or in blow down removals.

It keeps the branches out of your face and protects your bean also.

Mine is ready to be replaced, lots of wear and tear.

At the end of the day, $50 well spent.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## joesmith (Jan 3, 2013)

My wife got me the husky helmet for xmas...and the stihl chaps!

Love that helmet though, very comfortable and better looking than the stihl one. Also, it matches my 3 new huskys


----------



## zogger (Jan 4, 2013)

Husky helmet. First ear muffs I ever used that fit over the eyeglasses arms and still dont pinch, and block the high pitched noise. The helmet and face shield is just gravy. Very comfortable, I wear them bucking as well as felling.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a stihl helmet that I got with a used clearing saw. The stihl ear muffs work. I have a new peltor that the ear muffs don't stay in posistion. I ordered one and sent it back and the replacement had the same problem with the ear muffs. Peltor's use a very flimsy plastic retainer for the ear muffs.


----------



## Log slayer (Jan 4, 2013)

Stihl is about the best for the buck if you want a face shield. Ditch the muffs and just wear plugs.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an Oregon helmet. Like it alot!

Sent from my USCCADR3305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madhatte (Jan 4, 2013)

paccity said:


>



Good stickers. Best hat.

I have 4 helmets. One VERY old Mac-T, with the 6-point suspension, one "modern" Mac-T, one Skull Bucket, and one Bullard. The last is for fire. The first won't fit on my big ol' noggin. The other two do all the work. I wear the Skull Bucket on the job to avoid the OSHA drones. The good ol' Mac-T is for everything else.


----------



## hobbes88 (Jan 4, 2013)

*European Helmets*

Hi,

I sort of like the European "starwars" X-wing fighter look. Pfanner, a German company came up with this. Note the ear muffs when not needed tuck nicely into the rear of the helmet. The colors are also just awesome, there are orange and blue selections too :msp_smile:

Best, Mike.


----------



## c5rulz (Jan 4, 2013)

sweetjetskier said:


> I have been using a Husqvarna helmet for 2 years, it is nice to use in the woods or in blow down removals.
> 
> It keeps the branches out of your face and protects your bean also.
> 
> ...



I've got a Husky helmet/face shield muff combo. At first I didn't care for it. But since I deal in so much brush, not getting poked in the face makes it worth while. BTW, it is suprsingly warm in the winter I never get cold irregardless of the temp.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use husky combo helmet because it was the best price/performance i could get. 

Would love to have the protos integral from Pfanner tho, but cant justify the price. They have some nice cut-proof pants too, but again $300 for a pair of pants is a bit much.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2013)

NOS MacT


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 4, 2013)

Rockman premium for the combo units. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## rullywowr (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the Husky combo unit and liked it at first. I like it even more when i hear a *"thWAAAAP!!!!"* and a resulting branch or chip gets flung off the screen instead of my beak. Bucking, felling, trimming...I always wear it.


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2013)

What happened to the beautiful *hardhat?*


View attachment 271386


----------



## slowp (Jan 4, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> NOS MacT



Do you have a suspension that is in good shape for that hardhat? They don't make either anymore.


----------



## VTWoodchuck (Jan 4, 2013)

I throw on my Stihl combo with face screen removed when I'm dropping trees. I usually only use one ear muff so I can hear whats going on with the tree. I wear my oakley ballistic glasses all the time, helmet or not. Once I'm done with the felling(falling?) I put my ball cap on and peltor ear muffs along with said eye pro.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Jan 4, 2013)

I use a husky combo when I remember too.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 4, 2013)

As a "wildland hazard tree faller" and due to my background in fire fighting I stick with a Bullard helmet. I do also own and use a Stihl helmet system for firewood and at other times. It is fragile compared to a bare helmet or hardhat. Mac-Ts have the best cool factor.

I also like these mesh glasses from Bailey's with Croakies.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe this one has been popular for years.....
View attachment 271462


----------



## ford832 (Jan 4, 2013)

I've had and currently have a Peltor and haven't been overly impressed.My favourite was an Elvex-after PB reminded me what it was -so I'll hunt one down for my next one.
I always wear one-mainly for the face shield.I wear glasses and without a shield,chain oil eventually gets all over them making it hard to see-and a smearing mess to clean off.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 4, 2013)

I use the full brim hard hat with a terrycloth sweatband. I prefer the soft earplugs too. For those ear freezing days a quilted nylon shell liner with velcro straps, plus a chin strap, connects to the head liner. Haven't found a better helmet setup yet.




with liner and sweatband


----------



## hiluxxulih (Jan 4, 2013)

I just picked up an Echo helmet system , it will also be good for the chipper too , that thing can fling the chips .


----------



## DarthTater (Jan 4, 2013)

Man this makes me remember my dad's old steel hardhat, and the POS that decided they "needed" it more than he did...
(stole it out of His Garage along with some tools)

Man I hate Thieves!

all the same, How do the New Skullbucket hats rate compared to the old Mac's?
(considering buying one)


----------



## 4x4American (Jan 4, 2013)

CTYank said:


> Yup, really like the Husqy combo. Much prefer the plastic muff linkage to the wire type. I can break the wire ones in minutes, unintentionally of course.
> 
> I find that even in winter, I have to wear a bandana under the helmet's band, to deal with sweat. That gets chilly real quick when you take off the helmet in winter; so does the helmet- real wake-up when you put it back on. :msp_smile:



At work they gave us these liners for our hard hats, they're pretty common, do yourself some research find where you can get them and give em a try.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 4, 2013)

DarthTater said:


> Man this makes me remember my dad's old steel hardhat, and the POS that decided they "needed" it more than he did...
> (stole it out of His Garage along with some tools)
> 
> Man I hate Thieves!
> ...



Not sure any new Skull Buckets are being made these days, and what hasn't been sold is probably expensive. Never compared the two helmets.


----------



## hamish (Jan 4, 2013)

What ever one is on your head is the easiest answer. If working commercially just be sure it is approved for the locality you are in.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 4, 2013)

there be a chines skull bucket still being made, like a mac t but with that exter plate in the top, they run around $50. though

I gots a jackson alumahat in my avatar, and most of my pics online... also an old Mac (L ???) shorter than the Mac T and uses 6 rivets, had to modify that to take the liner out of current issue army helmets. The mac is my sunday goin to meatins hat and the jackson has been crushed twice... but its amazing what you can do with a ball peen hammer and some patience


----------



## WidowMaker1 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## slowp (Jan 5, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> there be a chines skull bucket still being made, like a mac t but with that exter plate in the top, they run around $50. though
> 
> I gots a jackson alumahat in my avatar, and most of my pics online... also an old Mac (L ???) shorter than the Mac T and uses 6 rivets, had to modify that to take the liner out of current issue army helmets. The mac is my sunday goin to meatins hat and the jackson has been crushed twice... but its amazing what you can do with a ball peen hammer and some patience



Hmmm. I was thinking that the first hat was one of those old multi-point ones that the hooky things attached to the nubbins on the underside of the brim. I "restored" one last year. It hurt my brain to figure out how to rig the webbing. I ended up taking pictures of a complete hat at the fleece market. 

View attachment 271563

This is what it came with. Somebody else had tried to fix it. I bought some leather and some nylon webbing and used the old metal clips to make it wearable, but not for real work, again. I don't know if my webbing would pass the ANSI or whatever tests. 

View attachment 271564


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 5, 2013)

I plan on fixing up another old Mac, but this one I will get my paws on the new 4 point system and see if'n that will work,

Copper rivets (1/2 #9) I use are also used to hold horse tack together, they have nice fat heads on em and a low profile. Personally I think they outperform the old rivets, but they are a little heavier...

As a side note the copper rivet in the top of the Mac is to fill a hole some other jerk popped in there long before me. 
Also as a Gypo, its pretty damned rare that the osha nazis even know where I am working... And If the tin hat is going to fail from a hit, it will probably break my neck with it so I'm not real concerned what some lab coat has to say about impact, or brain damage


----------

